
Kerberos Golden Ticket Protection Mitigating Pass-The-Ticket on Active Directory [pdf] - based2
http://cert.europa.eu/static/WhitePapers/UPDATED%20-%20CERT-EU_Security_Whitepaper_2014-007_Kerberos_Golden_Ticket_Protection_v1_4.pdf
======
based2
[https://technet.microsoft.com/library/security/MS16-081](https://technet.microsoft.com/library/security/MS16-081)

